

Data Shows When Employees Are Most Likely to Leave Their Jobs - podbaydoors
http://blog.entelo.com/new-entelo-study-shows-when-employees-are-likely-to-leave-their-jobs

======
dozzie
> Someone who has spent one year at their current employer is more than ten
> times more likely to leave to go to another company than someone who is five
> or more years at their current employer.

Except the chart does not support this claim. Authors seem to confuse
probability of leaving at certain point with number of employees that left at
the point. The little data that was presented does not say how many employees
in total reached those 5 years at the company.

